# Policy Management: IE Startseite wird nicht übernommen



## mschlegel (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Bei uns in der Firma muss ich gerade mal ein wenig administrative Aufgaben übernehmen. Ich habe ein neues Intranet mit SharePoint aufgesetzt welches eine neue Domain nutzt. Die Policy für den IE ist so eingestellt dass die Benutzer die Startseite nicht selbst ändern können.

Ich habe in dem PolicyManagement die Startsetie geändert und auch ein gpupdate durchgeführt (was aber aucht automatisch alle 2 Stunden geschieht). Dennoch habe ich nach einer erneuten anmeldung/neustart immer noch die alte Startseite.

Ich habe alle möglichen Policybereich überprüft und überall steht die neue Adresse drin?

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich hier falsch mache?

Danke


----------



## mschlegel (25. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr.

Anscheinend liegt es nicht an der Policy...ich habe die Startseite wieder für die Benutzer zum editieren freigeben. Klickt man dort auf default, so wird die richtige Seite eingetragen...*sobald ich die Optionen aber verlasse wird wieder die alte (flasche) Startseite eingetragen?!*

Also zusammengefasst: in der Policy sind die einträge korrekt und in der Registrz auf dem Client auch. Nur der IE überschreibt das irgendwie wieder anstatt die Änderungen anzunehmen.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und hat eine Lösung dafür?

Danke

EDIT: Ich ahb den Registry-Key gefunden _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Startpage_. Gibts eine Möglichkeit den über eine Policy zu löschen (oder zu ändern)


----------

